# [alsa] Carte son non reconnue (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner ma carte son.

alsaconf me donne :

```
modinfo: could not find module snd

No supported PnP or PCI card found.
```

```
localhost linux # lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
```

----------

## Poussin

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep HDA

```

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep HDA
> ...

 

```
# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set
```

----------

## xaviermiller

hem... c'est "Y" donc  PAS en module  :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

alsaconf il a pas besoin que tout soit en module en ce qui concerne les drivers de cartes? (vu qu'il trifouille une config modutils). 

Je me souviens qu'il me faisait la même erreur sur une carte de type hda, les drivers en dur, or alsamixer trouvait bien la carte.

Que te donnes alsamixer?

Essais en module pour les drivers sinon, pour être sûr qu'ils soient chargés avec les bon paramètres.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> alsaconf il a pas besoin que tout soit en module en ce qui concerne les drivers de cartes? (vu qu'il trifouille une config modutils). 
> 
> Je me souviens qu'il me faisait la même erreur sur une carte de type hda, les drivers en dur, or alsamixer trouvait bien la carte.
> 
> Que te donnes alsamixer?
> ...

 

alsamixer me donne :

```
Card: HDA NVidia

Chip: Realtek ALC662 rev1 
```

J'essaie avec CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL en module.

----------

## Poussin

Perso, j'ai tjs eu des problèmes avec les pilotes alsa en dur... En modules, aucun soucis.

Accessoirement, dans les "codecs", tu n'as besoin que de celui-ci:

```

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

```

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Essais en module pour les drivers sinon, pour être sûr qu'ils soient chargés avec les bon paramètres.

 

C'était bien ça. En module ça marche parfaitement. Merci.  :Smile: 

----------

